# photos dogs in france



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Well....with all the help I have been given I think I have managed to transfer some pics from Picasa to ''my photos'' and so should be able to post pics now......you have been warned...it WILL get boring !!
But it MIGHT stop me snacking....LOL
This first one should be 2 of our poms about to go over the Mllau bridge
Fingers crossed !!
Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

and here....daxies sunbathing in their van in france


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH they are so cute. Glad you got the hang of the pictures it was well worth it. My friend (breeds and shows poodles) is thinking of getting a Pom to show!! I said I would keep it but she said no as she was worried Neo my setter would use it as a facecloth :lol:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Carolgavin...poms are an amazing breed......absolute characters, very intelligent and very addictive. Daxies are lovely too.....one of mine plays all day with the Estrella mountain dog running up and down our land.......they manage to avoid trampling !!
I can still hardly believe that I have managed to post photos.......well pleased with myself...but enough is enough...I see someone is ALREADY bored with them......LOL
Lynda


----------



## 107221 (Sep 24, 2007)

Text removed due duplicate account being used


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Lynda,

So glad you managed the photos at last! The poms and the daxies are gorgeous


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rita......one of these days I might have my poms going into my van avatar like Jabalile !!!
Mind you......having ANY kind of avatar would be nice.....I feel a bit ashamed that after over 3 years here I STILL dont know how to do it......and people HAVE tried to help me, I think I just have a mental block.....or maybe I am just lazy !!!!
NO, I know what it is......its those ''senior moments'' that have become permanent for me !! ( Goodness knows how bad I will be when I finally reach retirement age.....bad enough now ! ) LOL

Still as long as I can keep on reading the road signs and turning the wheel who cares !
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> Thanks Rita......one of these days I might have my poms going into my van avatar like Jabalile !!!
> Lynda


No problems then Lynda

One of your Poms, squashed down to avatar size and ready to install.








Regards


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Dave...you are a STAR.....that is fantastic.....I have uninstalled my previous avatar......BUT........what is an url ?
I have tried to click and drag which didn't work......I know I know.......I am totally ''comp.illit'' How do I get Mia to fly from your page to mine ? !!!!!
Lynda


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

savannah said:


> Dave...you are a STAR.....that is fantastic.....I have uninstalled my previous avatar......BUT........what is an url ?
> I have tried to click and drag which didn't work......I know I know.......I am totally ''comp.illit'' How do I get Mia to fly from your page to mine ? !!!!!
> Lynda


For a start I've put her  >>here<<  in the new Avatar Gallery so you will be able to find her easily.

 >>Here<<  are some instructions that might help. Steve is working on them so bear with him as they will become "slicker".

You need to do the second bit first to get the avatar onto your Desktop before you try to upload it.

Cheers


----------

